# What is Lyft's Ultimate Goal?



## Optimus Prime (Dec 9, 2015)

We all know that sociopath Travis has aspirations to have everyone give up their cars for him and have his robots drive us all around, but what is Lyft's ultimate goal? Do they want the same thing? Do they want to just be a legitimate app-based taxi alternative with human drivers? Has their CEO or anyone there ever made any statements to the press stating such things? Just wondering.


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

Optimus Prime said:


> We all know that sociopath Travis has aspirations to have everyone give up their cars for him and have his robots drive us all around, but what is Lyft's ultimate goal? Do they want the same thing? Do they want to just be a legitimate app-based taxi alternative with human drivers? Has their CEO or anyone there ever made any statements to the press stating such things? Just wondering.


They're waiting for Uber to fail so they can take over... I'm sure self driving cars are also on their minds


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Lyft is going to work on self driving cars.Why do you think general motors invested 500 million in lyft.


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

Eventually self driving cars I think in 5-10years. There goal is to replace traditional car ownership. They have the same goal as uber but are being more humanistic in their approach


----------



## Seastriper (Jul 1, 2015)

Good thing is by the time driverless cars are regulated and trusted ----> I will be DEAD and won't give-a-$hit


----------



## Contuber (Jan 31, 2016)

I think self driving cars just couldn't find a place to park and pick up a passenger in cities most of the time.


----------



## Seastriper (Jul 1, 2015)

Contuber said:


> I think self driving cars just couldn't find a place to park and pick up a passenger in cities most of the time.


or clean puke...


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Lag Monkey said:


> Eventually self driving cars I think in 5-10years. There goal is to replace traditional car ownership. They have the same goal as uber but are being more humanistic in their approach


I think it further away then most people think.The governments of each states will have ok that.And the company's that make self driving cars are going to have to prove there 100 percent safe.We are a long way from that happening


----------



## Thatendedbadly (Feb 8, 2016)

KMANDERSON said:


> Lyft is going to work on self driving cars.Why do you think general motors invested 500 million in lyft.


Self driving taxis.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Thatendedbadly said:


> Self driving taxis.


they hope that will be the future.Don't think we will see anytime soon


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Thatendedbadly said:


> Self driving taxis.


That what travis kalanick been saying now for awhile


----------



## Seastriper (Jul 1, 2015)

KMANDERSON said:


> That what travis kalanick been saying now for awhile


UBER will be BANKRUPT long before it ever happens!


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Seastriper said:


> UBER will be BANKRUPT long before it ever happens!


I never said it would happen.Just said it was a goal.


----------



## Seastriper (Jul 1, 2015)

KMANDERSON said:


> I never said it would happen. Just said it was goal.


Oh, I agree with you totally! He is so worried about the future ---> he is screwing up the present


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Seastriper said:


> Oh, I agree with you totally! He is so worried about the future ---> he is screwing up the present


Once this company goes public.We see how valuable they really are.There no way this is a 60 billion dollar company.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

I don't think we will see self driving cars replace regulars cars in my life time.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

For a company's to make self driving cars the costermers would have to want to buy them.Who fells safe getting into one of those


----------



## Seastriper (Jul 1, 2015)

KMANDERSON said:


> Once this company goes public.We see how valuable they really are.There no way this is a 60 billion company.


I can't see it going public. They would be forced to open the books. When they do investors will DUMP DUMP DUMP! I think all Travis could do right now is milk the clock, stuff his bank accounts, and get ready to jump ship!


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

KMANDERSON said:


> Lyft is going to work on self driving cars.Why do you think general motors invested 500 million in lyft.


To lease out their latest market failures and/or factory seconds/lease returns/lemona for direct wage deduction, against proven income, no credit check needed,no salespeople needed, no showroom needed etc...

To stress test and advertise vehicles for free, with access to mountains of data?

To pilot hybrid renta-lease programs without messing with the market at large, until proven effectiveand kinks ironed out?


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

Seastriper said:


> I can't see it going public. They would be forced to open the books. When they do investors will DUMP DUMP DUMP! I think all Travis could do right now is milk the clock, stuff his bank accounts, and get ready to jump ship!


I also don't think they can go public even if they wanted to .. they have too much gray area in the legal system.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

Obviously...


----------



## Tequila Jake (Jan 28, 2016)

I think Lyft would be content with becoming the number 1 provider in the US. They are also likely to be an experimenter/innovator in bringing new car ownership models to the public. GM's new rent-a-rideshare is a good example. If they can bring a $99/week SUV rental to the general public, it would go a long way towards moving the general population to smaller electric cars and therefore make it simple for them to meet stricter CAFE standards.


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

It seems lyft just wants to eat a piece of the big cake!
On the other hand, uber is stupid, wants to eat it all, uber is gonna die for that eventually!


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Lyft vs uber is like David vs goliath


----------

